

We hope to use apps to help people reach life goals - raabyray
https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id986013148?mt=8

======
raabyray
Hi folks,

My partner and I have created an app that we hope can help users reach and
track their goals while also adding a bit of social media. We have just
released our first build and are of course trying to improve it in any
possible ways.

My question though is this; what kinds of things do people really want to
strive for? Is, at this point, technology the best thing to use in order to
motivate yourselves to grow?

Things like written to-do list and bucket list are a thing of the past. Is a
goal diary type of thing on your cellphone the next step for people?

